# Mac4Lin Project hosted on Sourceforge.net



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

*                          Mac4Lin Project hosted on Sourceforge.net                      *

                        My Mac4Lin project is on Sourceforge.net!  Keep visiting the page and my blog (URL in my siggy) for updates. The project has been conceived on Ubuntu and GNOME. But it'll soon be tested on other distros and Unix-like OS which employ GTK+. Its in alpha version as of now. People who would like to test may please drop me a mail. Please leave your comments and suggestions regarding the project here, on my blog or on the project website. Feature requests and Bug tracking welcomed 

Link to project: Mac4Lin on Sourceforge.net


*img211.imageshack.us/img211/156/screenshot3wr1.th.png

PS: Mehul said he'll help test and build packages for Ubuntu and Debian based systems


----------



## kalpik (Aug 29, 2007)

Congrats!  Keep up the good work!

Anirudh, i just downloaded your archive, and its giving a CRC error. Please look into that.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah kalpik. i think there were probs wid uploading. plz do not download until further notice. i'll see to it first


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah, i've deleted those files. i'm uploading the files again now. i'll get back when i'm done 

***********************************************************************

DONE  files haf been uploaded. plz download and test them and report back if you haf any problems wid anything!

let the downloads begin.................... 

ps: i'm indicating all the approx file sizes here so that you don't waste ur time downloading a corrupt file, if any:

Leopard_Pack_1 -> ~5MB
Leopard_Pack_2 -> ~ 7.8MB
AWN_INSTALL_INSTRUCTIONS -> ~1.2KB
Wallpapers -> ~5MB
GTK_MacMenu -> ~20.6MB


----------



## vish786 (Aug 29, 2007)

@infra,
if ur doing any changes in the uploading package,  with reference to this stuf, do inform.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=588996&postcount=120


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

no vish i'm not including any of those since they are wid reference to mac os tiger and not leopard. mebbe we can haf another project: tiger at a later date.

btw, except awn i hafnt included installation instruction for anything else. since its in alpha stage all the testers will be well versed wid at least installing themes, icons, plugins and stuff. if you need any help then jus report back here.

word of caution: be careful wid the gtk macmenu. uninstalling that will require you to download and install some original gtk libs.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 31, 2007)

hey guys.. did anyone try this pack? i'm coming up wid an icon pack update soon.


----------



## mediator (Aug 31, 2007)

Hmmm....Will try it soon!


----------



## Garbage (Aug 31, 2007)

Let's give a try....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 5, 2007)

as promised here i am wid the update screenshots. i'm yet to upload. i need a reply from the firefox skin developer. waiting for that. here are the screenshots:

*img368.imageshack.us/img368/5234/2screenshotbc9.th.jpg

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/1745/3screenshotpb2.th.jpg

changelog:

leopard folder icons - generic and specific
new ichat icon
new system prefs like config icon

firefox skin with safari like progress bar support in the skin + the addon (courtesy vishal)
safari like buttons
safari like tabs
safari like search bar and menus


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

i'm happy to announce that from 29th august to this moment today (8th septemer, 2.20am), SF.net has served about 1.4GB of download for the mac4lin project 

i've spoken wid the developer of firefox skin and he said he'd make a skin specifically for this project  

edit: i think i should release the icon update and not what for the FF skin. what say?


----------



## vish786 (Sep 8, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i'm happy to announce that from 29th august to this moment today, SF.net has served about 1.4GB of download for the mac4lin project


 those ppl has given us 1.4gb of space to upload is this wat ur announcing 


			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i've spoken wid the developer of firefox skin and he said he'd make a skin specifically for this project



mac firefox skin ? for mac4lin.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> those ppl has given us 1.4gb of space to upload is this wat ur announcing


no, i meant that about 1.4gb of data has been download by users (the pack widout the gtk mac menu is about 20mb, so u can estimate how many ppl haf downloaded it   )



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> mac firefox skin ? for mac4lin.


i meant a skin for FF to emulate safari which will be tailor made for the mac4lin pack by the developer


----------



## praka123 (Sep 8, 2007)

isnt there any parallel projects hosted somewhere?(mac look)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 9, 2007)

i hafn't seen any project. everything is kinda scattered. but there are no leopard emulation projects/compiled resources yet.

edit: when i started this project and registered it at SF.net i got a mail from them which said that this project as been assigned a tag of APT - abandoned project takeover. so someone must've tried something like this before regarding older versions of mac os x.

***************************************************


whoa! the figure has gone up to 1.8GB as of now!!! i wonder who's downloading so much yet not giving me any feedback!


----------



## vish786 (Sep 9, 2007)

@infra, may be they know how to get it work, dont worry not a issue.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 9, 2007)

no i jus need to know whether everything works fine. coz some ppl (including u, rite??!  ) haf agreed to create packages for it. so it needs to be made sure everything works.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 9, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> no i jus need to know whether everything works fine. coz some ppl (including u, rite??!  ) haf agreed to create packages for it. so it needs to be made sure everything works.


yes i hav agreed on making it dont worry abt that  2 much.  i'm on it.

Edit: by chance if i'm not doing it, will inform u.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 9, 2007)

I am getting file not found error. Anything was moved or something?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 9, 2007)

nothing mehul, everything's fine. i just downloaded and checked. its fine. try again.

edit: the downloads haf crossed 2.1GiB now


----------



## Garbage (Sep 10, 2007)

nice work infra_red_dude !!

Keep it up... 

BTW, can I use it with OpenSuSE 10.2 ??


----------



## mehulved (Sep 10, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> BTW, can I use it with OpenSuSE 10.2 ??


 Yes, it should work reguardless of the distro.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> nothing mehul, everything's fine. i just downloaded and checked. its fine. try again.


Problem is with Tainan, Taiwan mirror. It's giving not found error. I tried Ishikawa, Japan mirror and it's downloading fine. 
Will try it again once I get time to restart my VM


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Will try it again once I get time to restart my VM


sure mehul, thanks 



			
				shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> nice work infra_red_dude !!
> Keep it up...


ThanQ 



			
				shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> BTW, can I use it with OpenSuSE 10.2


yes, except the gtk mac menu and the instructions given to install avant-windows-navigator everything else will work on any linux/unix-like distro wid GNOME. for AWN, u may use RPMs if available or compile from source.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 10, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> yes, except the gtk mac menu and the instructions given to install avant-windows-navigator everything else will work on any linux/unix-like distro wid GNOME. for AWN, u may use RPMs if available or compile from source.



For AWN, I tried to find RPM for that. But couldn't !! 
Can u please provide me link for that ??

Or just tell me the procedure to compile it from source!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 10, 2007)

^sometimes u can try the luck with rpms made for other distros/versions.
for eg; try rpms for fedora via terminal-to check whether it installs.as a last resort compile!
edit:see the link:
*awn.wetpaint.com/page/openSUSE
its in suse build repo.may be u need to register!


----------



## Garbage (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ ohh.. THanks for link.

Let me check  this !


----------



## mehulved (Sep 10, 2007)

Those aiff sound files work? In sounds it asks me for wav files only.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

they don't? i dunno mehul. not tried them. thats why i wanted you ppl to test. i'll remove it from the pack then....


----------



## mehulved (Sep 11, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> they don't? i dunno mehul. not tried them. thats why i wanted you ppl to test. i'll remove it from the pack then....


Rather convert them to wav files. I know that it doesn't have any advantages. Just that it will be usable.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah ok... i'll do that mehul


----------



## Garbage (Sep 11, 2007)

yeh.. exactly !!!

By converting them to .wav, they will be more useful. And NO HARM !!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> yeh.. exactly !!!
> 
> By converting them to .wav, they will be more useful. And NO HARM !!!


yep  so here they are. i'll upload them on SF.net alongwid the icons and FF skin updates. for now i've uploaded them on rapidshare. its a small ~660kb archive of all those sounds in wave format

*rapidshare.com/files/54883987/Alternate_Sounds_WAV.tar.gz.html


----------



## Garbage (Sep 11, 2007)

Let me suggest you one thing... I don't know whether u like or not... but..

After finishing ur this project, make a Live CD of this Distro (which u can say flavor of Ubuntu) and make ISO available for FREE download.

I think, it will be "only" distro available which resembles Mac !! 

Let me know, what u think !!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

thats a great idea shirish!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 12, 2007)

^mac fanatics will chase infredude for doing this  (mean livecd)


----------



## mediator (Sep 12, 2007)

Huh, include KDE and GNOME both in ur new distro then, like in Fedora. Then make KDE resemble Mac by default and Gnome to VISTA by default! *www.smileyhut.com/happy/victory.gif


----------



## vish786 (Sep 12, 2007)

arre its not that easy to make own distro guys.

@infra, i will choose an different grub screen(which looks better) after converting wil pass it/upload it some whre.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> arre its not that easy to make own distro guys.


It's not that much hard too!  Atleast for infra_red_dude, Prakash & Mehulved !!
Isn't it infra, Prakash & Mehulved ??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

@prakash
hehe...  

@mediator
yeah, thats a nice suggestion. its not that hard i assume. coz the only things that will change are the icon theme pack, the kde theme and that the present gtk mac menu hack won't work there. other than that should be same. guess we'll soon work on that. need KDE users' help here 

@vish
sure man, jus test some and pass on the grub splash. i'll include it in the 0.1 final release 

@shirish
nothing is hard buddy. but you'll need loads of time and patience


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2007)

^^ u see the answer ... 


			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @shirish
> nothing is hard buddy. but you'll need loads of time and patience


----------



## vish786 (Sep 12, 2007)

@infra, another LeopardX Icon theme. 

*www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LeopardX+Beta+2?content=64070


----------



## mediator (Sep 12, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @prakash
> hehe...
> 
> @mediator
> ...


 Thats great! U'll be a legend~!
INclude themes like 
*Default => VISTA home BASic
Choices : 
*) HOME premium
*) Starter
*) Teacher/Father/Mother/Kids/* Edition
*) Student edition
*) Professional
*) Ultimate
*) 95/98/Me

...... [SIZE=-1][size=-1]Including Randomly set rate of some jpg,terminal/Freddy Vs Jason flash video acting as BSoDs and killing of apps to mimick crashes[/SIZE].[/size] 
Mac... haven't seen much themes from their fanboys, so urs will do!


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 12, 2007)

*off topic:* one of my frnd caught me reading this thread in office.. & is asking what is it all abt..
i explained him what is mac4lin all abt..
u know what he said... "lekin linux to sirf command se chalta hai na??? usme mouse kahan hota hai??"


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

@vish
yeah buddy, downloading that.. will check it out.

@mediator
rotfl!! lolz... thats why i'm working only on the mac look! so many versions!!! hehe... 

on a serious note, we can work on that. i haf almost all the resources to transform the default look to an XP, Vista basic, Vista Aero look. lets see, if time permits...

@desai_amogh
show him the screenshots. he'll be happy and realise what he said was a thing of past 

edit: vish, other than the folders its the same theme. checked it out bit by bit!!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 13, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> *off topic:* one of my frnd caught me reading this thread in office.. & is asking what is it all abt..
> i explained him what is mac4lin all abt..
> u know what he said... "lekin linux to sirf command se chalta hai na??? usme mouse kahan hota hai??"


Let him read *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_server


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 13, 2007)

how come i missied this thread??
anyways
@infra
can you tell how install?
i download it & now what to do?


----------



## vish786 (Sep 13, 2007)

9 Wallpas coverted 2 Mac splash images.

Download Link: 
*rapidshare.com/files/55313741/macgrubsplash.tar.gz.html

*Manually applying Mac4lin.
==================
* 
* For Mac Sounds*


> Copy Leopard_pack_1-> Alternate sounds folder to /usr/share/sounds for easily applying Mac Sounds.
> 
> System->Preferences->sound->sounds Tab... Now choose any sounds u wish.


 * Applying Cursors*


> Extract Cursors->OSX_Cursors.tar.gz & copy folder to
> /usr/share/icons/mac4lin/     OR    ~/.icons/
> 
> It should look like /usr/share/icons/mac4lin/OSX_Cursors/     OR    ~/.icons/OSX_Cursors/<all files>
> ...


 * Emerald Theme For Beryl & Compiz.*


> Extract OSX_Emerald.tar.gz & Copy d " Leopard OSX " to ~/.emerald/themes/
> 
> After copying, Open Emerald Theme Manager -> Apply OSX theme.


 * Exaile AWN Plugin*


> Copy awn.py & awn.pyc file 2 ~/.exaile/plugins/
> 
> Create exaile shortcut on AWN -> start exaile player -> tools->plugins->Check AWN plugin.
> 
> Played File status wil b shown on AWN.


 * GDM/Login Window Theme*


> Goto System->Admin->Login Window->Local Tab->.... add all 3 themes.
> 
> after adding them, a preview of theme wil b shown, to apply specific theme click on radio button next to preview.


 * Grub Splash*


> To change ur Grub Screen while booting.
> 
> Add this line in /boot/grub/menu.lst file
> 
> ...


 * Applying Metacity Icon Theme*


> Goto System->Pref->theme->Click Install theme.... Choose /GTK and Metacity Theme/OSX_GTK.tar.gz


 * GTK Splash
*


> 2 use this u first got to install GnomeTweakui
> 
> In terminal,
> 
> ...


 * Mozilla/Firefox Theme*


> Open Firefox->tools->add-on->Themes... Drag & Drop /Mozilla Themes/Firefox_OSX.jar on Theme... Click " Install ", Apply Mac Theme... Restart Firefox.


*ThunderBird Theme*


> Its Similar to adding Firefor Theme, Drag and Drop Jar file in.....
> 
> Thunderbird Main Client->Tools->Themes............ Restart Client.


 *Xmms & Bmp Theme*


> Extract Xmms_osx.tar.gz -> Copy iTunes_Leopard folder to
> 
> For Xmms
> 
> ...



*Pidgin Theme*


> _ AWN Plugin for Pidgin_
> Copy AWN plugin from /Leopard_Pack_1/Pidgin/Plugin/pidgin_awn.so  TO  /usr/lib/pidgin/pidgin_awn.so
> 
> _ Theme_
> ...


 *
Important Notice!!!
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Rest things like GTK_MacMenu, Font Config, etc Should not be applied as yet they r under development stage. 

We r not responsible for any crash/damange done 2 system after applying Mac4lin & Backup ur data b4 using it. 
@End Users, plz do report us bugs and ur suggestions, after applying.... and mention ur Distro. 


@infra, Thx for all... if u find any error correct them/inform... will change it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks a lot for posting the procedure vish! you've saved me a lot of time  i'm checking out those splash screens now. btw, is exaile/pidgin awn plugin working fine for you?

folks, the gtk mac menu works fine. however, there are some uninstall issues. regarding font config, it enhances the display of fonts. however, many users haf not liked it and cudn't properly uninstall it. hence i'm working on it.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 13, 2007)

i already checked them they r good ones,  u just include it while zipping.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

ok boss!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 13, 2007)

These are the system paths that I've figured out so far. They differ a bit from what vish has given as some of the paths given by him only pertain to per user settings and not system wide.

Sound files - /usr/share/sounds
cursors - /usr/share/icons/mac4lin/cursors
grub splash - /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz(move the previous file)
grub GDM theme - /usr/share/gdm/themes/mac4lin
GTK and Metacity themes - /usr/share/themes/mac4lin
Icons - /usr/share/icons/mac4lin
GTK MacMenu - /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/
pidgin theme - /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin.png
gnome applets - /usr/share/gnome-applets

I would need someone to figure out system wide paths for dock themes, beryl and compiz themes, exaile AWN plugin, xmms and bmp themes.
There are a few others I have to figure out. Hopefully by this weekend.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 13, 2007)

@mehul,

required changes done & already paths for xmms/bmp is given.
use find command... its much easier.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> I would need someone to figure out system wide paths for dock themes, beryl and compiz themes, exaile AWN plugin, xmms and bmp themes.


 system wide paths:

1) emerald (for beryl/compiz): /usr/share/emerald/themes
2) exaile awn plugin: /usr/share/exaile/plugins
3) xmms bmp: /usr/share/xmms/skins and /usr/share/bmp/skins

regarding the font config. haf a look at this:



> I tweaked the fontconfig XML files so that fonts look like on Windows. This code is borrowed from PC-BSD. First, let's install the Microsoft fonts. You have 2 ways of doing so:
> 
> Either download the fonts into your home directory and install them on your system:
> 
> ...


 taken from ubuntuforums.org

ps: i'd been working on icons all day today. so there will be a lot of changes in the upcoming updates. i'm studying the OS X icon theme to the tiniest details. so it may take some time for the update to come up.

hurray, mac4lin downloads haf crosses 4.4GB!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 13, 2007)

dear infradude,i really want to test ur project in my system.but mine is used by a moron most of the times and he dont want any customization.but am pessimistic. 
I hope sometime soon i can test ya themes. best of Lux dear.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^ thanks for those words of encouragement, prakash. much appreciated


----------



## praka123 (Sep 16, 2007)

btwn i came across a blog while digg-ing reg AWN
*njpatel.blogspot.com/2007/09/howd-you-like-me-now.html


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 17, 2007)

yeah prakash, stacks is one of the useful features to bind all ur imp./related data in one place


----------



## mehulved (Sep 17, 2007)

A poll has been added. Please give your votes.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 17, 2007)

Mac4Lin version 0.2 Released!

17th September 2007

I am happy to announce the version 0.2 release of the Mac4Lin Project. Version 0.1 alpha has received an overwhelming response. People have used and liked it and the downloads (as on this day) have touched about 6GB!!! Lots of comments/suggestions/bugs were received and I have tried to iron out all the bugs known till this day. This update also brings a whole lot of new things. See the changelog for changes.

Special thanks to Victor of vsdigital for provding the Firefox Safari Skin and thanks to everyone who tested the version 0.1 alpha. Because of all this I'm giving version 0.2 stable to this release. Keep visiting the project website for more updates.

Apply it, flaunt it, enjoy it! 

Anirudh (a.k.a ANi, infra_red_dude)

For any suggestions/comments/complaints/feedback/bug tracking please drop by my blog or send a mail: 

My Blog: *phoenix-ani.blogspot.com/
My E-Mail id: infra_red_dude<AT>users<DOT>sourceforge<DOT>net
Project Website: *sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin
Screenshots: *sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=204373

Folks, got my GRE on 8th October. I gotta prep for it and also go thru all the universities' websites. Will be a bit busy. So, I may not be regular at the forums for the next one month. You may post ur feedback either on my blog/project website/this thread or mail it to me. I'll look into it as soon as possible 

changelog:
Mac4Lin version 0.2, 17/09/2007

Icon updates
New firefox skin by Victor of vsdigital
Mac OS System Sounds
New Grub Screens
More Leopardish Emerald theme
Simdock source tarball included
Leopard Dock AWN theme updated
OS X Fonts and font enhancing guide
More Leopardish GTK Metacity theme
One GTK Splash screen added
Updated Pidgin OSX Theme
Four new wallpapers added
Documentation (README) added for every component
GTK Mac Menu is not included in this pack as some users have reported some issues. If anybody wants to install this, it can be Downloaded from the ver.0.1alpha pack. The GTK Mac Menu package remains unchanged.

edit: woopsie!!! some problem wid SF.net site again. plz wait for sometime. its not showing the new release files. the download take you to the ver.0.1alpha.

i'll wait and watch. if it doesn't refresh then i'll upload again. i'll get back to you guys! 

*******************************************************************************

edit2: everything is in place and works perfectly!! just tested. you guys may now download Mac4Lin version 0.2!

the approx file sizes are: Mac4Lin_v0.2.tar.gz ~12.9MiB
GTK_Icon_Theme_Mac4Lin_v0.2.tar.gz ~9.1Mib
Wallpapers_Mac4Lin_v0.2.tar.gz ~5.9Mib


----------



## Garbage (Sep 17, 2007)

ohhh ... nice !!!

CONGRATS infra_red_dude !!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks shirish 

i feel immense pride to announce that since ver.0.2 was up for download yester afternoon, 1.3GB of data has been served (the total size of the pack is about 28MB, so quite a lot haf downloaded). the combined download for the project (which includes ver.0.2 as well as ver0.1alpha) has crossed the 8.0GB mark 

edit: is there a default gnome version of sabayon?


----------



## mehulved (Sep 18, 2007)

Sabayon DVD includes GNOME not the CD.
But, if we can get it in sabayon overlay, it will be available to any sabayon/gentoo user just by adding that overlay.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 18, 2007)

ok, thats good news


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 20, 2007)

folks, yester the SF.net servers hosting the Mac4Lin project were excessively bombarded wid download requests!  19th Sept. 2007 witnessed the highest ever number of downloads on a single day - 386 and the total data served on a single day was 4GB!!!!! it has broken all records!

i've been observing an average of almost 1GB download per day. happy to see ppl making use of this project  combined downloads haf been about 1600 and a total of 13.2GB of data has been served till date. makes me really happy


----------



## praka123 (Sep 20, 2007)

^dude,post about this project in ubuntuforums.org  they too will include this.like blubuntu(blue themes) etc.also ur project gets real support and many there can contribute and sustain the project too.even a mailing list too!.
also remember Ubuntu is a Gnome distro.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah, its already there in one of the threads. i think i'll create a new thread for that at ubuntu forums.

a separate thread under desktop effects and customisation has been created for mac4lin at ubuntuforums.org

update: Gnome panel backgrounds added, courtesy M.Lettner (lukeen @ gnome-look.org). Leopard like panel background haf been added to the project. It is available for download on the official project website as a separate file (Gnome_Panel-BG_Leopard.tar.gz).


----------



## praka123 (Sep 20, 2007)

^thats it!now u can see the no. of ppl interested.just always have ur eyes on ur thread in ubuntu forum.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 21, 2007)

yes, prakash. i'm keeping a tab on all the forums/threads where i posted about mac4lin.

am gonna stop posting about downloads coz its becoming a daily affair now!!!  20th sept. registered 491 downloads wid 4.2GB of data served. so in just 2 dayz the downloads haf crossed 8.2GB!!! whoa!! much beyond my expectation!!!  thanks to everyone 

ps: some users wid high resolutions laptop screens haf given the feedback that the battery icons are too small now. i'm working on that now. also haf a new black, bit sunken apple logo for the panel and a mac usplash theme in the pipeline (thanks to users who contributed to the project)


----------



## vish786 (Sep 22, 2007)

oh... great, next release is kicking to heights. 

@infra ubuntu thread link... please wherein u post the mac4lin project.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 22, 2007)

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555373


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 22, 2007)

yep, prakash has given the link. yeah, only small updates this time. so i may not release it soon. waiting for more things to be added and bug reports....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 3, 2007)

Folks, the Mac4Lin has clocked half a century downloads! Yeah the total downloads haf crossed the 50GB mark till date! I thank everyone for supporting me 

I'm working on version 0.3 of Mac4Lin. Expect a release in under 10 dayz. Keep checking this thread/project website.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 17, 2007)

Need some help from you guys. Can those of you who haf Gusty (any tribe/RC whatever) test Mac4Lin 0.2 and tell me if its working or not. If its not then what is not working etc. Feedback would help me better the ver0.3 of Mac4Lin.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 18, 2007)

congrats infra red dude, that's cool! Keep on the good work.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 18, 2007)

@infra:ur thread on ubuntuforums.org runs to 11 pages  Thumbs Up!Is there some one associating with u from ubuntuforum or from outside.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 18, 2007)

their could be anyone just disguised


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 18, 2007)

None as of now but one guy there, buu700 said he'd like to contribute


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 22, 2007)

Guys I really need your help. Many users said that the icon theme doesn't work in Gusty due to GNOME 2.20. In fact all the themes which were for prev. version of GNOME do work fully in Gusty. Nobody has given me the exact details of the problem.

Can any of you who haf Gusty (or any distro with GNOME 2.20) installed, try only the Mac4Lin Icon pack and temme what and where the problem is? Thing is, I can't install Gusty at the moment. I wanna do a clean install but haf lotsa important things scattered on my HDD so no formatting for me now.


----------



## vignesh (Oct 24, 2007)

Cool dude.. downloading it now...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 24, 2007)

Mac4Lin version 0.3 Released!

24th October 2007

Mac4Lin is back! A new version, more changes, better looks and an overall more polished product. Please read changelog for information of changes in this version. It gives me immense pleasure to inform all that downloads have crossed 110 GB till date! 

Mac4Lin now comes with a unified documentation in PDF format. Please go through this for illustrated installation instructions. Also some entities like GTK theme/Pidgin etc. now include two versions. Hence individual README files are only included if there is any need to convey release specific important information to the user which the generic documentation does not include. Read the README file for more details, in such cases.

With the release of GNOME 2.20, there have been issues reported with the Icon theme. Work is going on to make the theme compatible with GNOME 2.20 (found in OpenSUSE 10.3/Ubuntu 7.10 - Gusty etc.). There will be a separate release of Icon theme for GNOME 2.20. Users of this version can replace the original ver.0.3 Icon theme with the new one, which will be released soon after this release. GNOME version can be checked by clicking System Menu > About GNOME. Other components of this package are reported to work with GNOME 2.20. The installation of GTK Metacity theme and Cursors is almost same execpt that the Theme Manager in GNOME 2.20 has a new look.

Thanks to Victor Hugo Casals for the Safari skin, M.Lettner for the panel backgrounds, Calande for the font guide, Mitko for nm-applet icons, Vish for Grub and Buu700 for Usplash screens. I also thank all those who tested the pack and everyone who are directly or indirectly involved in this project.

Apply it, flaunt it, enjoy it! 

Anirudh (a.k.a ANi, infra_red_dude)

For any suggestions/comments/complaints/feedback/bug tracking please drop a mail to: infra_red_dude.users@sourceforge.net

Project Website and Download: *sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin

Screenshots:

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/2844/screenshot2vb3.th.jpg

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/3935/desktop1dv3.th.jpg

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/7487/screenshot61gt8.th.jpg

*img124.imageshack.us/img124/7301/cubeow5.th.jpg

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/684/unfoldol9.th.jpg

PS: Keep checking this place. An Icon theme for GNOME 2.20 will soon be released.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice work Aniruddha !!!

I've uploaded my desktop snapshot on this month's Official Desktop thread on Forum.

U R WORKING REALLY HARD !!!

Keep it up !!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks, pal.

Actually I wanted to release ver.0.3. It had been eagerly waiting on my desktop to be free from the shackles! 

I wanted to take a break from this as I need to give more time regarding my admissions. However, I guess it won't leave me so soon. I gotta sort out the Icon theme problem and soon release an addon pack for GNOME 2.20. But I'll soon do it.

Yeah, I saw the desktop. Sweet


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 25, 2007)

^^ No need to ban my head searching gnome-look .. Great initiative bro..  Thanks a ton  and  I owe a Mac 4 Lin review a brief 1 .. Just wait a few days my Customization Guide ver2. and Mac 4 Lin ver3  But please use imgx.org


----------



## mehulved (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone working on packaging it? Looks like I won't have time to do any packaging stuff before 18th November as I have CAT coming up and no net connection at work.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 25, 2007)

QWERTY said he'll do the scripting work. No need of packaging, no .deb or .rpm. Scripts will work everywhere  I guess I'll be banking on him for that now, since I'm quite busy myself.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 26, 2007)

Well it will be much better in the long term and to attract more users and developers that we have atleast one rpm and one deb package available initially atleast.
How much more difficult is it to create a deb from it? I haven't tried the whole procedure myself but from what I've read it's just about creating a folder for the project, arranging the files in proper hierarcy as it would go on the file system. Write pre-install and post-install scripts as may be required and then run some tool like dh_make. I may have missed out on a few things. And I have pointed out a few people to Harsh who can prolly address his queries reguarding packaging.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 26, 2007)

LinuxMini's written a post on Mac4Lin:
*linuxmini.blogspot.com/2007/10/is-this-linux-or-mac.html


----------



## mehulved (Oct 26, 2007)

Another thing I forgot to add, is that a deb created for debian or ubuntu should work on both to the best of my knowledge as we don't have any external dependancy. Only problem we could encounter is if there are differences in paths.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 26, 2007)

What is this project about, was searching for an "about"


----------



## vish786 (Oct 27, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> LinuxMini's written a post on Mac4Lin:
> *linuxmini.blogspot.com/2007/10/is-this-linux-or-mac.html


good news!!! Love it


			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> Well it will be much better in the long term and to attract more users and developers that we have atleast one rpm and one deb package available initially atleast.
> How much more difficult is it to create a deb from it? I haven't tried the whole procedure myself but from what I've read it's just about creating a folder for the project, arranging the files in proper hierarcy as it would go on the file system. Write pre-install and post-install scripts as may be required and then run some tool like dh_make. I may have missed out on a few things. And I have pointed out a few people to Harsh who can prolly address his queries reguarding packaging.


i too tried something similar but dint work out.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 27, 2007)

SOme more news
*theesylum.com.nyud.net/2007/10/25/leopard-mac4lin-and-the-quest-for-the-perfect-theme/


----------



## kalpik (Oct 29, 2007)

WOW! It got featured on howtoforge!

*www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 29, 2007)

And Whoa! The Howtoforge Article got Dugg!

*digg.com/linux_unix/Mac4Lin_Mac_OS_X_Leopard_Is_Coming_to_Your_Linux_Desktop


----------



## Garbage (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats AnIRuddha, u r getting famous yaar....


----------



## vish786 (Oct 29, 2007)

@infra, do u have original Mac, i suppose tat shuld be ur source for all those themes, icons & see that u dont violate any rule & rights... so u wont get sued. 

& when did u get ur *copyright* ? 

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.03528c7777.jpg

Dont get in trouble.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 29, 2007)

Dugg


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanx infrared dude , Uv made my transition to linux a lot easier . 

Btw , are there any known issues with Ubuntu 7.10


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 29, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> @infra, do u have original Mac, i suppose tat shuld be ur source for all those themes, icons & see that u dont violate any rule & rights... so u wont get sued.
> 
> & when did u get ur *copyright* ?
> 
> ...


The document and the projects are his of course, whilst due credit has been given to the individual theme packs contained within. Infra doesn't hold any responsibility or etc over what's inside the pack, its subject to the creators mentioned within.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 29, 2007)

@shirish
Thanks pal. BTW my name is Anirudh 

@Vish
Yeah, its for the guide. Actually, I think I'll ask the mod there to remove that copyright. I didn't ask him to put that up, neither did the guide contain it. Actually there could be some copyright issues not with that screenshot but with the use of Apple logo in the GNOME main menu. But then if that happens then I'll not ship the logo with the package, thats it 

@avikchuks
The Icon theme doesn't fully work in GNOME 2.20. Some of the icons are still the old GNOME ones. I'm working on a compatible theme.

@QWERTY
Yep 

And the number of downloads haf exceeded my expectations!!! I can't even imagine that a 40-odd MB package could be downloaded so many times that the total downloads would reach close to 250GB in just about 7 dayz!!!! (figure indicates only ver.0.3 download!!!!)


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 30, 2007)

Update icon set dude  I need it


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 31, 2007)

Icons for GNOME 2.20 are ready  I´m working on the guide now


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 1, 2007)

A new Icon theme for GNOME 2.20 and Mac4Lin Documentation Rev. 1.1 (PDF) which covers installation instructions for GNOME 2.20 have now been released!

Check them out at: *sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=204373&sel_platform=4117

Plz report any bugs.

Today has been the day of highest downloads: 110GB and still counting..... Total downloads haf been over 580GB till this day! Over 46000 downloads haf been recorded!! I never imagined this project would scale such heights. I thank everyone for their support. Plz keep the suggestions/complaints/bugs/feedback flowing. It'll help in the betterment of this project 

The project has finally been LifeHacked and has gone to places which can't be traced!!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey ANi. bro .. where is the new wallpaper set I cannot find it in Mac 4 Lin ver3 zip pack 

Check this out infra.. Main menu icons too small  Try fixin it 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3003/Screenshot.png *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3004/Screenshot-1.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 1, 2007)

The wallpapers' file is right there on the download page. Here is the direct link: *downloads.sourceforge.net/mac4lin/Wallpapers_Mac4Lin_v0.3.tar.gz?use_mirror=nchc&filesize=13736997

And the small sized icons haf nothing to do with the icon theme. They are set in the GTK theme. They've been set at 18x18. Just edit the gtkrc file in the GTK theme to change the icon size. Or report back if you face any difficulty. I'll tell you how to do it.

Hmm... So the places, network manager and deskbar icons haf not been replaced. Guess I'll hafta take care of that.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 5, 2007)

*Mac4Lin reaches a new milestone!*

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/7467/screenshotsourceforgenezo9.png

Mac4Lin Downloads: 1 TeraByte (TB) and counting......

I wanna thank everyone for their support


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 5, 2007)

Great job.. Hey please update Gtx theme/icon theme gtkrc by what value should  I add


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah sure, open gtkrc in a text editor and find this line:

gtk-icon-sizes = "*panel-menu=16,16*: panel=16,16:gtk-button=24,24:gtk-large-toolbar=32,32"

Change the no. of pixels  in the bolded part. Make it around 20 for bigger icons. Experiment with different sizes till you are satisfied.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2007)

its nov 5 and you already 350GB up  .. I bet you will cross 1TB this month alone


----------



## mehulved (Nov 6, 2007)

Any reports of packages being created for any distro?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 6, 2007)

Nope, everyone seems to only say.. but no development.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 6, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Nope, everyone seems to only say.. but no development.


^^^
dude catch some sleep!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 6, 2007)

^^^ I'm doing _jaagaran_ these dayz!


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 6, 2007)

Man, excellent project!! I had tried to change the theme on my Open SuSE 10.2 using individual packages like icons, sounds, etc, but I ended up breaking something  I still haven't tried your project. (Un)fortunately, I'm on KDE on Mint. If I could install gnome on this, i would definitely be trying it out. I'll keep you posted though


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey add Leapoard Version Icon theu are the most stable for Gnome 2.20 I mean o error  and please update GTK and Icon


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 7, 2007)

^^^ Is your icon size problem solved?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2007)

Great going ANi  1.1 TB in the month of november and still counting 
*img514.imageshack.us/img514/4140/m4lhv7.jpg
*img514.imageshack.us/img514/4140/m4lhv7.a433a4d365.jpg


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 20, 2007)

when can we have some sort of script, that can automate installion??

i think qwertym was working on it.
Harsh, so till where you have reached?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 21, 2007)

@Charan
Thanks  Yeah, the number is approaching 2TB fast!

@Gaurish
This was planned and QWERTY volunteered to help but I guess he's busy. Even I'm extremely busy till December ends. So if you guys can help in scripting i'd welcome that from my side


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

dude this was 1 of the main resons why i decided to to install ubuntu but woh meri kabse maar raha hai .... chale toh yeh chalon


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 21, 2007)

Anirudh, I m gonna try Ubuntu 7.10 in VM again just for this. The project looks nice , but still there are many inconsistencies in it, would be glad to help in making it more sexy...

Oh! & don't worry, Linux still sux for me


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 21, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Anirudh, I m gonna try Ubuntu 7.10 in VM again just for this. The project looks nice , but still there are many inconsistencies in it, would be glad to help in making it more sexy...
> 
> Oh! & don't worry, Linux still sux for me


well if it sucks then why do use it?
better use a os which suits you more like windows vista
also i don't VM supports compiz-fusion


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 21, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> well if it sucks then why do use it?
> better use a os which suits you more like windows vista


 
Vista is my Work OS, Ubuntu in VM with this is just for timepass 



> also i don't VM supports compiz-fusion


 
Yup, not supported, but is Compiz-fusion a must for this Mac4Lin project


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 23, 2007)

Compiz Fusion is not must. There are alternatives provided to components of Mac4Lin which are dependent on CF but then they don't reflect the true Mac4Lin. The alternatives compromise a lot.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 23, 2007)

does mac4lin/compiz run in 256 mb DDR ram and intel gma 900?


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 23, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> does mac4lin/compiz run in 256 mb DDR ram and intel gma 900?


yes it will, but don't expect it to run super fast


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

Mac4Lin doesn't require exotic hardware!!! If Compiz Fusion runs fine on your PC then so will Mac4Lin.

Btw, contact Shashwat (Dark Star) for some tweaks. He runs Compiz Fusion on 256MB DDR on Intel 845 chipset onboard video and it runs fine for him


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

oye ird did u know that the new awn has the stack feature of leopard: !!!!!! i love awn this app makes me come into ubuntu

and like leopard stack it shows real time thumbs also !!!!!!!!

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/7506/screenshotue1.th.png

which means it is more close to leopard and for all ur haters who sent u mails saying y u emulating os x when they arent giving back to oss say that that is why u created it so that the 3rd reason why ppl why os x for its "just look at the UI" will also be killed leaving only mac hardware and mac specific apps as the remaining resonsfor ppl to buy a mac


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> oye ird did u know that the new awn has the stack feature of leopard: !!!!!! i love awn this app makes me come into ubuntu
> 
> and like leopard stack it shows real time thumbs also !!!!!!!!



we know it buddy.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

@iMav
Yeah, stacks applet has been there since quite sometime now.

The reason why I created Mac4Lin is the same you mentioned. People drool over MacOS X UI. Underlying kernel has been heavily exposed. So people who want a more secure OS with extreme customization and a Mac like UI for free can get GNU/Linux with Mac4Lin. Of corz due to some limitations the UI won't be 100% Mac.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

Arre!dont u know that a guy got "Time Machine*" made for GNU/Linux using rsync base?  
*code.google.com/p/flyback/


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

ani dashboard like screenlet more closer to os x:

*www.gnome-look.org/content/show.ph...24&PHPSESSID=bddbe4f7cc9308915d60f5dfb96bb8d1


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, I can't include the installation files. But I'll mention it in the next Mac4Lin documentation.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 26, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can't include the installation files. But I'll mention it in the next Mac4Lin documentation.


its under GPL i think


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

dont include it tis crap just giv a reference for those who want it


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 26, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> dont include it tis crap just giv a reference for those who want it


i though its because its some kind of license thats why


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, thats the reason why I don't wanna include. Actually I even didn't wanna include Simdock (since its very buggy). But due to public demand I had to include it. For most, it doesn't work unless compiled.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 26, 2007)

ANi I installed Awn manager.. it shows up in preferences but it does not start  , what could be the reason?


----------



## Kenshin (Nov 26, 2007)

Do a "Applications-->Accessories-->avant window navigator" once the dock appears u will be able to use the awn manager...I was also hvin same prob hehe


----------



## RCuber (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ lol I forgot to start AWN  .. my bad 

Thanks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 27, 2007)

I suggest you also include Noia 2.0 eXtreme theme for firefox in your mac4lin. it goes well with mac firefox. or you can go for a safari firefox theme.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 27, 2007)

^^^ Tried everything and the one bundled gives the closest Safari emulation for Firefox.

*Edit: Mac4Lin reaches another milestone. 2 TeraBytes of downloads haf been served as of today *


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

congrats!my bad i am sticking to vanilla debian(Glossy) theme in Gnome. 
will be trying on gutsy sometime soon.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

^^^ You can install Mac4Lin on your Debian


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

^yes.I know but i am keeping my debian sid as it is.Gutsy will try


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

If its just for testing purpose then why on Gutsy? Just create a temporary login and install Mac4Lin there. That way I'll know if Mac4Lin has any incompatibilities with Debian


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am using Sid which is newer than gutsy.hardy is based on random sid snapshots taken.So,I can say if with gutsy it worked,Debian Sid or Lenny(testing) may work.while Debian Etch is quiet old reg packages for eg:Gnome is at 2.14  in Etch.and Etch is meant for rock stable performance as needed by servers and other mission-critical apps.
So for Lenny/Sid ur mac4lin will work  and Debian uses ubuntu only packages too via utnubu project in alioth.debian.org

Heh!@infradude:you can try this gtk tool called *Deb creator*!it is supposed to easy and able to create .debs 
Deb creator
*boby.joe.free.fr/dev/debcreator_0.3-1_i386.deb
*boby.joe.free.fr/dev/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

@Prakash
Hey, thanks for the link. I'll look into it 

*********************************************************************
Hey guys, Mac4Lin ver.0.4 is almost ready for release. Just a few little things to work on (some small inconsistencies, as it can be seen in screenshots below).

I'm releasing Version 0.4 preview here:

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/772/screenshotlv0.th.jpg

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/5017/screenshot2bs8.th.jpg

*img261.imageshack.us/img261/4192/screenshot3iq4.th.jpg

*img261.imageshack.us/img261/4551/screenshot4mj1.th.jpg

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/2882/screenshot5hp0.th.jpg


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2007)

looks absolutely same man ... gr8 simply gr8 ... but ur id3 tags are all fugged up ....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> looks absolutely same man


 The GTK/Emerald theme is darker and has better 3D look. The gradient is better. New tabs, progress bars, combo boxes, Thunderbird theme, New iChat Pidgin tray icons, weather icons, better offline wi-fi icons, new folder icons, many more icon updates, unified icon theme for both Gnome 2.18 and 2.20, VLC skins included. These are some of the updates/changes in version 0.4



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> but ur id3 tags are all fugged up ....


 Lolz.. I know  No time to set things right! Btw, not all are fugged up. The "Rock" you see in the playlist area is the list of Shoutcast Radio stations.


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> The GTK/Emerald theme is darker and has better 3D look. The gradient is better. New tabs, Thunderbird theme, New iChat Pidgin tray icons, weather icons, better offline wi-fi icons, new folder icons, many more icon updates, unified icon theme for both Gnome 2.18 and 2.20, VLC skins included. These are some of the updates/changes in version 0.4


 looks absolutely same to leopard  thats what i meant


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

^^^ Lolz..  OK...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

^^^ Lolz..  OK...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

wow man looks absolutely amazing!! Simply awesome.I specially like the bluetooth icon.Keep it up.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 29, 2007)

It looks very nice,
but the play/pause buttons on exaile look bad,
could you work on them a bit?

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> It looks very nice,
> but the play/pause buttons on exaile look bad,
> could you work on them a bit?
> 
> ...


Actually, couldn't think of anything else. Suggestions are welcome


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 29, 2007)

Could you make them look like the buttons in iTunes 7?
I cudnt find an imagehosting site that isnt blocked @ my office so attached the pic 

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

I can make them like that but they'd still be encompassed in the "Aqua" buttons, coz thats how the pixmap engine renders buttons in GTK.

Got some free time.So I'll start work right away


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmm,its the bubble around the button is what's looking kinda bad IMO.
Perhaps you could switch from pixmap to some engine?
AquaLooks is good at rendering but is quite buggy.

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats not the bubble. Exaile has an unusual property of adjusting the size of the encompassing button relative to the icon. Thats why the dimensions of the buttons are irregular. Lets see what can be done.

Regarding the change of engine... not possible! That would mean discarding the whole theme and starting from scratch!!!


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh,Hmm.
K then, good luck with getting it to work.

And regarding the engine part, i mentioned it as it would make it look more like "leopard".

Regards,
ray


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome work Infra

Congrats


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

@rayraven
Actually with this engine the look of Leopard is the closest that can be obtained with any of the other engines. So I chose to work on this. Anyway, I've made buttons like that of iTunes but the border is the same Aqua buttons. It looks better now. Thanks for the suggestion 

@Third Eye
Thanks pal 

Some of you who are using the MacMenu hack (anyone?) will be happy to see a MacMenu supporting GTK theme this time


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 30, 2007)

Hmm,Ok.
I suggested you a change of engine as i read somewhere that pixmap isnt very close, so aqualooks was developed.
Might be wrong.
Anyways,happy to help.
How abt an updated screenshot?

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

The aqualooks engine has been very buggy. Hence the choice of this engine.

Here's a screenshot of the updated icons. Again due to engine limitation the size of the outer boundary of buttons is dependent on the size of the inner button:


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 30, 2007)

Good Work!.Its looking a lot better.
But wud it be possible to make them circular instead of elliptical?

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

^^^ Nope  Thats coz the buttons in Aqua are like blobs. They can be made square but not round, in which case all the buttons will become square.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 30, 2007)

I didnt get you, do you mean to say its not possible to make them circular?

Also,i am quite puzzled to see the buttons in nautilus very nice,
but the ones in exaile, quite bad.

And, dont feel bad about me picking on small details,
just wanna make it look as close as possible.

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

Nautilus? Which buttons?

Nope, its not possible to make them blobs system-wide while making them circular at some places (like Exaile). I dunno if Exaile allows scripting to change the button shapes. Mebbe then its possible.

Of corz, no hard feelings. This is the reason why Open Source rocks  You haf people to help you make your product better!


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Nautilus? Which buttons?


The Back/Forward/Home/Up etc i.e the navigation toobar.


			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Nope, its not possible to make them blobs system-wide while making them circular at some places (like Exaile). I dunno if Exaile allows scripting to change the button shapes. Mebbe then its possible.


Exaile does have allow theming to change the layout, but not gtk afaik.


			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> This is the reason why Open Source rocks


You bet it does 

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> The Back/Forward/Home/Up etc i.e the navigation toobar.


 Oh, you got it wrong! Those are non-scalable individual pixmaps, part of the icon theme; while the buttons are flexible, part of GTK theme. I'll show you here.

See this, this is an nautilus button (non-scalable, icon theme component):
*img515.imageshack.us/img515/1976/gtkgobackjk0.png


This is the GTK Button (scalable, GTK theme component):
*img515.imageshack.us/img515/6504/buttonnormalqh1.png

So looking at its structure, you can imagine how they look when compressed.



			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> Exaile does have allow theming to change the layout, but not gtk afaik.


 Yeah but as you said it allows only change of layout and nothing else.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh damn,i forgot that nautilus buttons come from the icon-theme. 
Anyways, thanx for taking the time to clear that up.

So, i guess we gotta live with those buttons. 

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 18, 2007)

Mac4Lin version 0.4

18th December 2007

Your favorite Mac4Lin is back! A new version, more changes, better looks and an overall more polished product. Please read changelog for information of changes in this version. It gives me immense pleasure to inform all that downloads have crossed 2.6 TB till date! 

Please go through the Documentation for illustrated installation instructions. Also some entities like GTK Metacity theme etc. now include two versions. Hence individual README files are included only if there is a need to convey release specific information which the generic documentation does not include. Please read the README file for more details in such cases.

Apply it, flaunt it, enjoy it!

*****************************************************************************

Mac4Lin has been approved to be a contender for FOSS awards. If you like this project then please post your comments and vote for it. Follow the link given below. It'll help Mac4Lin.

*www.openitis.com/openitis/project_view.php?id=89

(Jus follow the link which reads: Click here to discuss or voice your opinion)

*****************************************************************************

Screenshots:

*img49.imageshack.us/img49/8964/screenshotlv0ym2.th.jpg

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/7118/screenshotnl0.th.jpg

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/2349/screenshot2bs8sd1.th.jpg

*img45.imageshack.us/img45/5693/screenshot1sq0.th.jpg

*img443.imageshack.us/img443/640/screenshot2os6.th.jpg

For any suggestions/comments/complaints/feedback/bug tracking please drop me a mail.

E-Mail: infra_red_dude.users@sourceforge.net
Project Website and Download: *sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin

Anirudh (a.k.a infra_red_dude)


----------



## Garbage (Dec 18, 2007)

GR8 work Aniruddha...

Keep it up...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks shirish! Within 20 mins of uploading Mac4Lin ver.0.4, 2.4GB has been downloaded!!!

Btw, my name is Anirudh


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 18, 2007)

Stupid me....This thread is already 173 posts long and I missed it.!!Downloading the Software right away.!!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 18, 2007)

still no .debs made for your project ,may be you should appeal to ubuntuforum admins for a help  though you have to give specific details reg the paths,readme,install etc


----------



## x3060 (Dec 18, 2007)

man , you are amazing  . . it feels great to speak with you on this forum  . . truly marvelous , we feel proud of you... 
i can apply it on my mandriva and Linux mint is it ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> still no .debs made for your project ,may be you should appeal to ubuntuforum admins for a help  though you have to give specific details reg the paths,readme,install etc



BTW is it so tough to make deb files?I mean isn't there some automated software or something.

I thing if this could be provided in dep and rpms then it will,be even more successful.These packages are a must for normal users.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 18, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Btw, my name is Anirudh



SORRY, Infra_red_dude...  



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> still no .debs made for your project



infra_red_dude, please check this Artwork for Ubuntu Studio.
We need something like this!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^Debianised source is needed for building .debs.as reg rpms,it is really tough  .

@infra:ask the help of some experianced mods there in ubuntuforums or even admin!they will help you making .debs.BTW,there are lot of online resources for making debs.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 18, 2007)

i want to vote for it . . am on phone now  . how do i vote ?


----------



## Garbage (Dec 18, 2007)

Comment written on OpenITis.com
But where to vote ??


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 18, 2007)

try reading this, when you are free 


> *The Ubuntu Packaging Guide is an introduction to packaging programs for Ubuntu and other Debian based distributions*


*doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 18, 2007)

@Everyone
Thanks for your words of appreciation guys  You can goto openitis.com and post comment for now. When the voting opens I'll inform you guys. Plz vote for it if you feel it really deserves the appreciateion.

The problem with making .deb is that, first I don't haf enough time to read all the stuff. That was the reason why Harsh was helping with the scripting thing. But he too's stuck. We'll work it out soon  Second, is that if .deb files are made then people will demand .rpm installers too and so will other people ask for emerge support. I haf absolutely no time for all this. I'm very busy with my university admissions now. I'd asked before and ask again in helping me create .debs and .rpms for this project. Harsh is also working on it.

@x3060
Jus head to that link and post a comment for now


----------



## x3060 (Dec 19, 2007)

done  . .i wish you the best in this project.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 21, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4103/Screenshot.png *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4104/Screenshot-1.png

Two problem that the screenshot will state


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 22, 2007)

1) I couldn't get what the first problem is, the whole panel looks blurred.

2) Thats one problem for which I'm helpless. If I use a higher res. icon it get garbled on the Panel. Upon using a res. that is perfect for Panel, compiz stretches it too much and distorts it  I haf no idea why Compiz should mess with volume icons!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 22, 2007)

OMG. I don't check this section but found this thread accidentally. I must say damn good work. 

Really great work mate.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 22, 2007)

^^^ Thanks for the words of appreciation, Birthday Boy


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 24, 2007)

Dude infra, check this out(if you havent already that is)
*www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Unified+Suite+(Preview)?content=70138

This guy's using Aurora GTK+ Engine, and i must say,
it's looking very close to a Mac.

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 24, 2007)

@ray
Yeah I checked that theme and I must say its AWESOME  However, there are still a lot of issues with Aurora; which is why stability and addition of features are a concern


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2007)

may I suggest some alternate icons for mime types?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 24, 2007)

^^^ Sure, as long as they resemble Mac OS X Leopard; for, the whole point of the project is to get Mac OS X Interface


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ Sure, as long as they resemble Mac OS X Leopard; for, the whole point of the project is to get Mac OS X Interface


actually, they are more generic stuff. I thought you might be intrested in forking mac4lin and just converting it into a really good theme for gnome as a whole. I can give you snaps of what I am talking about. I used a GDM theme to go well with the default sound ubuntu makes while it askes us to enter user name. I did some more customisations, and my theming looks like a hybrid between a japanese martial arts like environment and a crystal clear hi tech environment, and things blend into each other rather well.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 24, 2007)

^^^ Why don't you release the pack at gnome-look.org then?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ Why don't you release the pack at gnome-look.org then?


because those are not GPLed icons. I thought I might release them only for us guys first, then see the responce and release them publically.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 24, 2007)

Jus create a new thread and post there. Lets see what is the response of the users here


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 24, 2007)

@Infra_Red_Dude Any plans of a KDE Release? I love your work but i'm a KDE guy


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 24, 2007)

Sure, A lot of KDE users haf asked for it and I'd love to port Mac4Lin to KDE... but.. unfortunately I do not haf enough time  If someone can take up the port, I'd be glad to offer all the help I can  Anyone?


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 24, 2007)

^^ I can try. But I've never done any sort of porting. I dunno how to go about it


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 25, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> 1) I couldn't get what the first problem is, the whole panel looks blurred.
> 
> 2) Thats one problem for which I'm helpless. If I use a higher res. icon it get garbled on the Panel. Upon using a res. that is perfect for Panel, compiz stretches it too much and distorts it  I haf no idea why Compiz should mess with volume icons!



Same as of 1 'st the Volume Manager Icon is too big .. and the Network Icon did not get changed


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 25, 2007)

coolpcguy said:
			
		

> ^^ I can try. But I've never done any sort of porting. I dunno how to go about it


You will need some knowledge of Qt theming. That said, with Qt you can actually get the MacMenu thing working easily out of the box as KDE supports it by default!



			
				Dark Star said:
			
		

> Same as of 1 'st the Volume Manager Icon is too big .. and the Network Icon did not get changed


Thats the normal size, thats how it sould be. Anyways, if you feel its big then try this set (attached). It has been reduced from 48x48 to 36pixels. You need to goto ~/.icons/<Mac4Lin icon folder>/scalable and replace the icons in the folders: stock/actions/status.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice theme Anirudh. Current on my ubuntu desky


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 20, 2008)

someone copied your project*farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/2123379826_e65106a626_o.png
*linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/12/making-your-ubuntu-look-like-mac-os-x.html


----------



## mehulved (Jan 21, 2008)

If you have a blogger ID, just post a comment pointing to original work.
And I believe it's possible to flag such content as copied.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 21, 2008)

The blog owner has comments moderated. I've posted a link to the mac4lin site. But its ok; no problems. People are free to use part of Mac4Lin and combine it with other resources. My motive is to make mac4lin and components reachable to all those who want it


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> The blog owner has comments moderated. I've posted a link to the mac4lin site. But its ok; no problems. People are free to use part of Mac4Lin and combine it with other resources. My motive is to make mac4lin and components reachable to all those who want it


 nice attitude


----------



## mediator (Jan 22, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> yeah, i've deleted those files. i'm uploading the files again now. i'll get back when i'm done
> 
> ***********************************************************************
> 
> ...


@anirudh : Now that I've finally got a new system n got some time to spare and do some RnD on graphics department, can u please tell if these r the only packages I need to download? Ah, direct links wud be nice! *www.smileyhut.com/eat_drink/drunk.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 22, 2008)

wait wait wait.. this is an ancient version! Mac4Lin ver.0.4 is out now. Download these files:

 Mac4Lin_Part1_v0.4.tar.gz		 					
Mac4Lin_Icons_Part2_v0.4.tar.gz
Mac4Lin_Wallpapers_Part3_v0.4.tar.gz
Mac4Lin_Documentation_2.pdf


----------



## mediator (Jan 22, 2008)

hawww! Total MB => 60+?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 22, 2008)

U can skip the wallpaper part and reduce almost 40% of the download size!


----------



## mediator (Jan 23, 2008)

Great Job man! But just one suggestion. Include the white theme for windows borders too like in my screenshot! I downloaded that sometime back. Will tell when I'll find out which one!

Neways here's the half of what I've done.

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/803/screenshotdesktopnx4.th.png

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/5915/screenshotdesktop1gg4.png




Keep it up!

edit : I dunno why de second image is cuming so big?..rotten imageshack!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm sorry but which theme and window border are you talking about? I cudn't get it. BTW, the gtk/metacity/emerald theme you are using as shown in the screenshot is not Mac4Lin! Only the icon theme is from mac4lin pack.


----------



## mediator (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep icon theme/awn is from MAC4LIN. Here's the theme (uploaded) that, I think, can add more weight to ur project!
*rapidshare.de/files/38383244/13548-Gnome_MacOS-X_Aqua_Theme_20040730.tar.gz.html


----------



## vish786 (Jan 23, 2008)

OT:

@mediator...
cool new system.


----------



## mediator (Jan 23, 2008)

^^Thanx man. *www.smileyhut.com/eat_drink/cheers1.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 23, 2008)

mediator said:


> Yep icon theme/awn is from MAC4LIN. Here's the theme (uploaded) that, I think, can add more weight to ur project!
> *rapidshare.de/files/38383244/13548-Gnome_MacOS-X_Aqua_Theme_20040730.tar.gz.html


The GTK theme you are using is from the Panther/Jaguar era. Mac4Lin is centered on Leopard and hence this theme (and other prev. versions like Tiger) has not been included 

Your desktop looks nice  But one question, if you haf AWN then why do you use the Window list applet on the top panel? You can do away with it and also get more space.


----------



## mediator (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep. I haven't seen much themes related to Mac OS, only the white one and the one u provided. But I feel white one is the best of em. And yea, my RnD isn't over yet. I have only done half of what's there in the documentation. So lets see...


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 23, 2008)

what movie is it?, running on desk 2?


----------



## mediator (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats Heroes Season 2, episode 5 or 6 probably!


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 7, 2008)

@infra_red_dude,
Hey dude,could you port the leopard metacity to xfwm?
I coudnt find a leopard xfwm theme anywhere.

Also,take a look at this,
This guy made a leopardish theme using the Aurora and Murrine engines,
And its quite smooth.
*fratrip.deviantart.com/art/Aurora-Aqua-Suite-75736971

Thanx,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^ I need sometime ray. Rite now I'm busy but I will surely take up this project soon  

I would need your help for beta testing as I don't use XFCE myself.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't mind waiting.
And yeah sure, would love to help  

Btw, is Mac4Lin going to get another update?

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^ Yep, 0.5 in a couple of days  But mostly bug fixes for the prev. version.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 8, 2008)

Sweet News.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey congrats Ani.. Your project won FOSS INdia Awards /. Gr8 and now it has been included in thismonth LFY  *www.efytimes.com/efytimes/24867/news.htm I know am a bit late but still congrats


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 15, 2008)

You can also do it here


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Shashwat!  Ver.1.0 is in the pipline, prolly would be the last version with new features. Future versions will mostly be bug-fixes only.

Guys any of you volunteering for extending this project to KDE/XFCE etc.?


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 15, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Guys any of you volunteering for extending this project to KDE/XFCE etc.?



I wish i could have been


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 15, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Thanks Shashwat!  Ver.1.0 is in the pipline, prolly would be the last version with new features. Future versions will mostly be bug-fixes only.
> 
> Guys any of you volunteering for extending this project to KDE/XFCE etc.?


me can help. say how. but only after 18th 4:00 PM.


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow are you in Army


----------



## Pathik (Mar 15, 2008)

Just dropped by to say, Hi Infra. And Congrats.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Guys any of you volunteering for extending this project to KDE/XFCE etc.?



I'd love to help with Xfce related stuff.

P.S:It's Xfce not XFCE


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 17, 2008)

Sure.. raven, just send me a mail and i'll get back to you. you can reaach me at anirudh[d.o.t]dj[a.t]gmail.com


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

^Actually , am at work right now , and gmail's blocked 
So, you can instead send me a mail @ rayraven .at. gmail .dot. com

Offtopic : Did you try Elegant Brit ?
It's the best gtk theme i've seen till date._No Offence. _


----------



## praka123 (Mar 17, 2008)

@infradue:I'm gonna try this in my Ubuntu today 
I am too bad in Desktop customization  but ur work makes it easy for ppl like me.well done!
OH! and do u have submitted this in *gnome-look.org and *opendesktop.org,*art.gnome.org etc?
my google search for os x theme+ubuntu doesnot showed ur theme though.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

^Try searching for mac4lin on gnome-look or opendesktop.
You'll find it all there.
*www.opendesktop.org/content/search.php


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 17, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Actually , am at work right now , and gmail's blocked
> So, you can instead send me a mail @ rayraven .at. gmail .dot. com
> 
> Offtopic : Did you try Elegant Brit ?
> It's the best gtk theme i've seen till date._No Offence. _


Yeah fine. I'll mail you in sometime. Going out now.

Yep, tried Elegant Brit.. Don't like the scrollbars, otherwise the theme looks awesome!!!



praka123 said:


> @infradue:I'm gonna try this in my Ubuntu today
> I am too bad in Desktop customization  but ur work makes it easy for ppl like me.well done!
> OH! and do u have submitted this in *gnome-look.org and *opendesktop.org,*art.gnome.org etc?
> my google search for os x theme+ubuntu doesnot showed ur theme though.


Yeah Prakash, its there.

Volunteering for Mac4Lin?


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 17, 2008)

Will help in KDE projects  But since I am new I have to learn 1'st


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 17, 2008)

> Volunteering for Mac4Lin?


If you need someone with Ubuntu 64 bit let me know Ill be more than happy to help you in what way I can .


----------



## praka123 (Mar 17, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Yeah Prakash, its there.
> 
> Volunteering for Mac4Lin?


Sry at this time  
but I tried mac4lin just now.everything works OK.I am not at all familiar with docks.still installed awn from repository.I dont need to enable any external repo.I think cannonical commerical repo will be where awn is available?


the only problem I really face is firefox font issue-the fonts looks ugly.
I think this problem is faced by @imav also that time  
I think the problem will be the /etc/fonts/alias,mis,ms-fonts etc  files that was extracted into.I am no expert fonts(defoma) hinding thing 
and this problem especially happens to nvidia card owners.


will reply if any solution is found(like NOT using those defoma hints  )


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 24, 2008)

So, I finally used Mac4lin on Ubuntu.Am a lazy sloth to download anything.So just got it from this month's LFY CD.!  
Must say, It looks very nice and pretty.But there's one small problem.I can't have transparent panels now.Here's a screenie to explain better:
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/8488/screenshotdh5.th.png
As you can see, only the part of panel is transparent.Any idea why this happens.?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 24, 2008)

^^^it needs compiz fusion enabled


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 24, 2008)

Compiz enabled and working fine.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 24, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> So, I finally used Mac4lin on Ubuntu.Am a lazy sloth to download anything.So just got it from this month's LFY CD.!
> Must say, It looks very nice and pretty.But there's one small problem.I can't have transparent panels now.Here's a screenie to explain better:
> *img84.imageshack.us/img84/8488/screenshotdh5.th.png
> As you can see, only the part of panel is transparent.Any idea why this happens.?


Natively the latest version of Mac4lin doesn't support transparency in panels. This is to keep the interface consistent (since it also bundles a theme for MacMenu hack).

To enable panel transparecy you need to install compiz settings manager and make the top panel transparent as reqd.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 24, 2008)

^You mean to say previous versions did?
Besides, hows it possible for a gtk theme to make a transparent panel?
That's the job of a compositor if i aint mistaken.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes with upto 0.3 you could use the Transparency option in the Panel properties to make it fully translucent. But with ver. 0.4 the ability to make it fully transparent is not available.


----------



## CadCrazy (May 18, 2008)

Any update ??????//


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 18, 2008)

Sabr karo bhaiyya. Just done with the icon theme


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 18, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Sabr karo bhaiyya. Just done with the icon theme


need any help ?

I remember mehul telling me of this commandline image editor which can do the same action on a number of files. I hope you remember to use it to resize all icons to the same frame, so that the *Terminal Bug* does not reappear 

if you give me your icons, I can try repackaging them for KDE.

In the cases where there are a multiple of icons for the same perpose, how about asking here and in your website which is better by a debate and/or a poll ?

Last time, you made icons for almost every program. How about adding icons for other stuff like gconf-editor (which has no icons. anywhere. period.) ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I hope you remember to use it to resize all icons to the same frame, so that the *Terminal Bug* does not reappear


Done 



MetalheadGautham said:


> if you give me your icons, I can try repackaging them for KDE.


No use without a KDE theme.



MetalheadGautham said:


> In the cases where there are a multiple of icons for the same perpose, how about asking here and in your website which is better by a debate and/or a poll ?


No multiple icons. Don't worry 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Last time, you made icons for almost every program. How about adding icons for other stuff like gconf-editor (which has no icons. anywhere. period.) ?


All icons are there. (btw, gconf-editor and even the remotest program you'd heard also had an icon in the last release  Same is the case this time).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 18, 2008)

@infra_red_dude, then how about instructions to get  a mac terminal ?

like green text, partial transparency(???), etc ?


----------



## gary4gar (May 18, 2008)

In can be Get some sort of Integrated installer with GUI?

Since its for noobs, so it should One-click and install


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 18, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> In can be Get some sort of Integrated installer with GUI?
> 
> Since its for noobs, so it should One-click and install


You mean .deb package ? or a shell script ? Both are easily possible if and only if someone bothers to write them.


----------



## gary4gar (May 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You mean .deb package ? or a shell script ? Both are easily possible if and only if someone bothers to write them.


Whatever!
process or Method does not matter, just want mac4lin to be more user friendly


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Whatever!
> process or Method does not matter, just want mac4lin to be more user friendly


why don't you help do it then ? 

Just create an install.sh text file with the copy command which places each file in the place it is supposed to be in ? Beleive me. The number of files is so high, you will surely suicide while you are half way through writing the script.


----------



## gary4gar (May 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> why don't you help do it then ?
> 
> Just create an install.sh text file with the copy command which places each file in the place it is supposed to be in ? Beleive me. The number of files is so high, you will surely suicide while you are half way through writing the script.


My exams are go, so i can't 
lets see after they finish.

@regarding the suicide part, buddy someone has to do the dirty job.


----------



## abhinandh (May 19, 2008)

regarding shell script i can do the dirty job.i'm free now

only if infra could give me the packaged mac4lin as he will release it.


----------



## CadCrazy (May 19, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Sabr karo bhaiyya. Just done with the icon theme



Mujhe sabr karna nahin aata. Are sab log hawa mein baaten kar rahe ho. Iski help karo jaldi jaldi release karvane main. Bechara akela kya kya karega.

Aur is bar top bar transparent hona chahiye bhai


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> @infra_red_dude, then how about instructions to get  a mac terminal ?
> 
> like green text, partial transparency(???), etc ?


You need instructions for that? Chalo theek hai.. will include it this time 



gary4gar said:


> process or Method does not matter, just want mac4lin to be more user friendly


The next version (soon to be released) would be much more user friendly to install. I guarantee that 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Just create an install.sh text file with the copy command which places each file in the place it is supposed to be in ? Beleive me. The number of files is so high, you will surely suicide while you are half way through writing the script.


This poor chap has already done that! Automated installer for the soon-to-be-released version of Mac4Lin in the form of a shell script 



abhinandh said:


> regarding shell script i can do the dirty job.i'm free now
> 
> only if infra could give me the packaged mac4lin as he will release it.


Damnit! If only I'd found you earlier! Actually QWERTY had done a small gui in pygtk. That thing met its pre-mature end! I guess I will ask QWERTY to work on it again for future releases 



CadCrazy said:


> Aur is bar top bar transparent hona chahiye bhai


Not possible, boss  You gotta use Compiz for that. That is one thing where prolly I need to do a lot of research to enable it yet not break the whole package.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> You need instructions for that? Chalo theek hai.. will include it this time


anyone with a "little" experience can write instructions for that, but you never mentioned it in your previous version's tutorial. This ensured that newbies could do nothing.

And personally speaking, I feel without macmenu hack, terminal can never, ever look like mac.

Then you could help by showing us any place where we can find the Neo Office theme for Open Office.



infra_red_dude said:


> The next version (soon to be released) would be much more user friendly to install. I guarantee that


don't worry about the installer. One of us can take care of it. You have got suffitient pain in the a$$ by trying to name and resize each icon one by one.



infra_red_dude said:


> This poor chap has already done that! Automated installer for the soon-to-be-released version of Mac4Lin in the form of a shell script


guess I talked too fast...



infra_red_dude said:


> Damnit! If only I'd found you earlier! Actually QWERTY had done a small gui in pygtk. That thing met its pre-mature end! I guess I will ask QWERTY to work on it again for future releases


I heard that there are programs like NSIS for linux as well. Ones which have a single .bin file. Have you thought about one of those ?



infra_red_dude said:


> Not possible, boss  You gotta use Compiz for that. That is one thing where prolly I need to do a lot of research to enable it yet not break the whole package.


can you perhaps use a transparent png file instead of the current texture ?


----------



## CadCrazy (May 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I heard that there are programs like NSIS for linux as well. Ones which have a single .bin file. Have you thought about one of those ?



Yup Autopackage is one of them. Available for GNOME and QT


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And personally speaking, I feel without macmenu hack, terminal can never, ever look like mac.


MacMenu is something I can't guarantee. And its only on GNOME (very buggy) and KDE atm. So lets do all that we haf in our hands and not crib for something we can do nothing about!



MetalheadGautham said:


> Then you could help by showing us any place where we can find the Neo Office theme for Open Office.


Sorry, none exists. And prolly none would ever unless an enthusiast takes up this job. Anyone?



MetalheadGautham said:


> don't worry about the installer. One of us can take care of it. You have got suffitient pain in the a$$ by trying to name and resize each icon one by one.


Installer and everything is already taken care of!



MetalheadGautham said:


> I heard that there are programs like NSIS for linux as well. Ones which have a single .bin file. Have you thought about one of those ?


I wonder why would you want those when a simple bash script can do everything. We can even give it a GUI frontend. If I go the binary way then distros like gentoo, sourcemage etc. would be left out. With the current implementation the installer will work on any OS with the Linux kernel, BSD based systems, OpenSolaris and just about anything on this planet which uses bash,gnome/xfce!



MetalheadGautham said:


> can you perhaps use a transparent png file instead of the current texture ?


I did try this, but unfortunately its a limitation in the pixmap engine. It messes certain things up.



CadCrazy said:


> Yup Autopackage is one of them. Available for GNOME and QT


Lemme look into this. But then again, I don't wanna make a binary installer.

The Beta version would be rolled out in a day or two for testing.


----------



## gary4gar (May 20, 2008)

@
Infra, ETA for new version?


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 20, 2008)

Can't say about the final version but beta version would be shipped to beta testers in approx. 2 dayz. Haf left all my other work to finish the beta in time


----------



## CadCrazy (May 20, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Can't say about the final version but* beta version would be shipped to beta testers in approx. 2 dayz.* Haf left all my other work to finish the beta in time



BTW who are those secret beta testers


----------



## gary4gar (May 20, 2008)

^^^
there are no prizes for guessing.
most digit forum users are


----------



## CadCrazy (May 20, 2008)

I thought it would be something like "For MSDN or Technet subscribers only"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Can't say about the final version but beta version would be shipped to *beta testers* in approx. 2 dayz. Haf left all my other work to finish the beta in time


since I am going to reinstall ubuntu anyway, I don't mind crashes. I am willing to volunteer.

PS: I am one of those guys who still uses Gnome 2.18.1, as I run Ubuntu feisty.


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 2, 2008)

For all you mac fans out here : 
Here's how to install the proto theme made for Mac OS X FF 3 on Windows/Linux.

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/images/preview/6050/1



> Step 1:
> Type about:config into Firefox's address bar and click the "I'll be careful, I promise!" button. Right-click anywhere. Choose New>Boolean. Make the name of your new config value: extensions.checkCompatibility and set it to false. Restart Firefox.
> 
> Option 1: Use a Mac download the theme. Save to a external memory. Open Firefox 3 beta 5>Tools>Add-ons>Themes and drag and drop into Firefox. Restart and BAM! Clean new them for Firefox 3 beta 5!!!
> ...



Source : *forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=646268


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> So, I finally used Mac4lin on Ubuntu.Am a lazy sloth to download anything.So just got it from this month's LFY CD.!
> Must say, It looks very nice and pretty.But there's one small problem.I can't have transparent panels now.Here's a screenie to explain better:
> *img84.imageshack.us/img84/8488/screenshotdh5.th.png
> As you can see, only the part of panel is transparent.Any idea why this happens.?


Yes you can remove those non transparent pngs too

just go to
/home/your_username/.themes/the_mac_for_lin_dir/gtk-2.0/Panel

and delete the panel pngs there  thats it

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17682_pwjvb/j.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 3, 2008)

rayraven said:


> For all you mac fans out here :
> Here's how to install the proto theme made for Mac OS X FF 3 on Windows/Linux.
> 
> *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/images/preview/6050/1
> ...


I'm searching for this "older" version of Proto theme. The current version looks fugly!


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 3, 2008)

This help? : *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/6050

Do tell me which version looks the best.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah trying them out. This time I don't wanna miss bundling a decent FF3 theme with Mac4lin.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 9, 2008)

^^^ Unfortunately none of them matches Mac4Lin  Guess I'll hafta create a FF3 theme myself. Any FF3 themers here????

Suggestion required: Should I make shell scripts that replace Pidgin themes in /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin? For doing that it would require root access. Do you guys recommend automating this or not? Doing this would mean that the user has to do almost NOTHING to install the whole Mac4Lin package!


----------



## abhinandh (Jun 9, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Suggestion required: Should I make shell scripts that replace Pidgin themes in /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin? For doing that it would require root access. Do you guys recommend automating this or not? Doing this would mean that the user has to do almost NOTHING to install the whole Mac4Lin package!


how abt leaving that to the user decide.

```
Do you want to install pidgin skin[y/n]
```

or maybe a seperate script will do.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Unfortunately none of them matches Mac4Lin  Guess I'll hafta create a FF3 theme myself. Any FF3 themers here????
> 
> Suggestion required: Should I make shell scripts that replace Pidgin themes in /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin? For doing that it would require root access. Do you guys recommend automating this or not? Doing this would mean that the user has to do almost NOTHING to install the whole Mac4Lin package!


thats the sorry state your pakcage is ending up to become.

newbies have no idea how to theme.

this makes them want everything for nothing.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 14, 2008)

^^^ err.. not exactly.. The installation method doesn't matter.. whether its automated or manual.. making them install theme "manually" wouldn't make them _expert_ themers anyway! 

If a person can install any Linux distro.. then thats a bigger task than installing and enabling themes manually!!! Not that installing a distro is difficult.. but installing and switching themes is as easy as installing a distro 

Ok.. I need more beta testers for Xfce. Anyone volunteering?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeh beta kab aayega


----------



## Garbage (Jun 14, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Ok.. I need more beta testers for Xfce. Anyone volunteering?



me...me...mee....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Ok.. I need more beta testers for Xfce. Anyone volunteering?


Is it alright if I boot into Zenwalk 5.1 live CD and install it and test it for you ?
I am sorry I can't install Xfce on Sidux.

And btw, I found that your Mac4Lin icons have been unofficially ported to KDE already. Atleast a part of them. There is this icon theme called Cryatal Diamond for KDE. 99% of its multimeida icons (mp3, video, etc) is from Mac4Lin. Its an aggregate of different themes' icons. It rocks dude.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 14, 2008)

^^^ do whatever.. if you are able and willing to test then drop me a mail.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ do whatever.. if you are able and willing to test then drop me a mail.


I already have your theme set downloaded na ?
Isn't that enough ?

Or is there a special Xfce version ?

And I downloaded a new OS,* Myah OS 3.0 "Box" Edition.*
It runs LXDE, and its made from the scratch and is intended to be the lightest yet full fledged OS around. Just released a day or two back. Shall I test Mac4Lin on LXDE too ? Its live btw.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 14, 2008)

1) Same set of themes. But mail me indicating that you are testing on Xfce as well. I need to update the record.

2) LXDE uses OpenWM; so except the window border everything works fine. Tested


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> 1) Same set of themes. But mail me indicating that you are testing on Xfce as well. I need to update the record.
> 
> 2) LXDE uses OpenWM; so except the window border everything works fine. Tested


Hey, YOU use LXDE ? Oh ya, forgot. I remember you advicing me to use it. How is it btw ? Doesn't it use OpenBox with a python based taskbar ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 14, 2008)

Testing on LXDE.. don't use it. Its kinda very basic DE. No proper drag and drop support among others. Dunno if LXPanel is python based. No idea...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Testing on LXDE.. don't use it. Its kinda very basic DE. No proper drag and drop support among others. Dunno if LXPanel is python based. No idea...


WTF ? Time to Shift + Del the ISO I guess.... (Advice please)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 14, 2008)

Err.. sorry.. when I said "... don't use it" I meant that I DON'T USE IT... plz don't get confused


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Err.. sorry.. when I said "... don't use it" I meant that I DON'T USE IT... plz don't get confused


I think in that case its better to go for dfm(desktop file manager), PCManFM(nautilus alternative) and IceWM, along with Skipstone/Khazkhese(gecko/webkit based light browsers).
To it, add IceME or IcePref(configuration) and some other tools.

Lets call it HXLDE(hyper extreme light desktop environment)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 19, 2008)

There's some good news 

A Mac4Lin user: Mahyuddin Susanto has created .debs for Mac4Lin! Its available in his PPA. Check this out: *edge.launchpad.net/~udienz/+archive?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=any

You can add the repos and install Mac4Lin 0.4 via apt-get on Ubuntu. It will be updated to 1.0 as soon as its released


----------



## mehulved (Jul 19, 2008)

Great. Me and aditya are working on creating RPM's via opensuse's build service, let's see how it goes. If it builds fine, we'll open it for testing then apply for creating an official project.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> There's some good news
> 
> A Mac4Lin user: Mahyuddin Susanto has created .debs for Mac4Lin! Its available in his PPA. Check this out: *edge.launchpad.net/~udienz/+archive?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=any
> 
> You can add the repos and install Mac4Lin 0.4 via apt-get on Ubuntu. It will be updated to 1.0 as soon as its released


sweet


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 20, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> There's some good news
> 
> A Mac4Lin user: Mahyuddin Susanto has created .debs for Mac4Lin! Its available in his PPA. Check this out: *edge.launchpad.net/~udienz/+archive?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=any
> 
> You can add the repos and install Mac4Lin 0.4 via apt-get on Ubuntu. It will be updated to 1.0 as soon as its released


Where do i find x64 builts?


----------



## Garbage (Jul 20, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> There's some good news
> 
> A Mac4Lin user: Mahyuddin Susanto has created .debs for Mac4Lin! Its available in his PPA. Check this out: *edge.launchpad.net/~udienz/+archive?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=any
> 
> You can add the repos and install Mac4Lin 0.4 via apt-get on Ubuntu. It will be updated to 1.0 as soon as its released


very nice ...


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 20, 2008)

Mac4Lin 0.4 doesn't change HDD Driver Icon in F9.. Also how can replace the Ubuntu Menu with Fedora

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/19653_xkqyt/Screenshot.jpeg

Been not in touch with GTK Icons..  KDE pampered me a lot


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2008)

^^.themes folder in home holds the secret


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 20, 2008)

Arrey I know that  I was asking for exact folder : p like .home/icons/mac4lin/~

                                                      *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19654_cqbe4/Screenshot.png


There are few problems with GTK theme too :"p


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

^^ This problem will be sorted out in next version of Mac4lin. Also this prob is not Fedora only it is Gnome 2.22.x only. Till then use Mac Ultimate Icon theme


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

the next version really REALLY rocks, btw.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 20, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Great. Me and aditya are working on creating RPM's via opensuse's build service, let's see how it goes. If it builds fine, we'll open it for testing then apply for creating an official project.


Grrreeat! 



gary4gar said:


> Where do i find x64 builts?


I'm not sure if there are x64 builds. I'll contact that guy.



Dark Star said:


> Mac4Lin 0.4 doesn't change HDD Driver Icon in F9.. Also how can replace the Ubuntu Menu with Fedora
> 
> Been not in touch with GTK Icons..  KDE pampered me a lot


Yep.. stupid gnome.. very inconsistent DE!!  with every version there are about 25-30 odd changes!

Head to icons/<mac4Lin icon theme>/scalable/places and replace the mainmenu.png, distro logo.png etc. with the ones you need.



Dark Star said:


> Arrey I know that  I was asking for exact folder : p like .home/icons/mac4lin/~
> 
> There are few problems with GTK theme too :"p


Fixed in the new version  Temporary fix is to rename the file themes/<mac4lin gtk>/gtk-2.0/Panel/panelbg.png. Then set the panel background manually by right clicking > properties.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2008)

Mac4Lin is back!

This is the version 1.0 Release Candidate. Some components are still under development. Currently the shell script is not able to set the GDM theme, cursor theme, sounds, emerald theme. They need to be manually set.

Also components like Firefox3, Thunderbird theme, awn theme/plugins etc. are still under development. The Mozilla themes may not be stable. Hence use the non-core components of Mac4Lin at your own risk. Documentation is still in the pipeline. I decided to release the RC anyway so that patrons can start using it and update to the stable version when development is complete.

Whats new: Mac4Lin v1.0 RC - 9th September, 2008

New! Automated Installer in the form of a shell script
New GDM theme
Supports the newest version of GNOME and Xfce
New Mozilla themes specifically built for Mac4Lin
Adium style AWN status icons for Pidgin
Mac style scrollbars, menus
Other tweaks in GTK theme
Adium sounds for Pidgin
New usplash

Keeping up the tradition I'm including the download stats. SF.net alone has served about 10.4TB as on today! I'm also happy to announce that Mac4Lin was one of the winners of FOSS Awards 2008.

Instructions:

Download the Mac4Lin_v1.0_RC.tar.gz archive to any folder. Extract the archive and run Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0_RC.sh file.

For any suggestions/comments/complaints/feedback/bug tracking please drop by my blog or send a mail:

My Blog: Phoenix
My E-Mail id: infra_red_dude<A.T>users<D.O.T>sourceforge<D.O.T>net
Project Website: SourceForge.net: Mac4Lin


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2008)

nice, downloading


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2008)

In meanwhile i have migrated to KDE4
any chance of KDE port?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2008)

^^^ Only if somebody helps me out!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2008)

The main Mac4Lin sourceforge.net has been updated with new themes. These themes fix the "Engine Error" in the newest version of GNOME. The pack  includes an updated installation script which does not attempt to set the GDM theme autmatically. Also, a user contributed Mac4Lin uninstall script is now included in the pack.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 25, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> The main Mac4Lin sourceforge.net has been updated with new themes. These themes fix the "Engine Error" in the newest version of GNOME. The pack  includes an updated installation script which does not attempt to set the GDM theme autmatically. Also, a user contributed Mac4Lin uninstall script is now included in the pack.


Cool. Will check it on. Hope this will also *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^ lol


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 25, 2008)

Huh.. We want KDE 4 port to  Well great going Ani .. You and Mac4Lin mention in Linux Magazine *www.linux-magazine.com/issues/2009/98/projects_on_the_move 

Oops already mentioned in your blog :F


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^ Thank you, Shashwat 

KDE port.. hmm.. any volunteers?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm happy to inform you all that Mac4Lin now uses the SVN version control system. The latest version Mac4Lin v1.0 RC2 is available there. Users may checkout to download the bleeding edge version.

The required info is provided here:

Subversion Server: *mac4lin.svn.sourceforge.net

Path to Repository: /svnroot/mac4lin

Access instructions:

To access a Subversion repository, configure your Subversion client as follows:

* Hostname: mac4lin.svn.sourceforge.net
* Port: 443
* Protocol: HTTPS
* Repository Path: /svnroot/mac4lin

For clients that use a URL string:

*mac4lin.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/mac4lin

Mac4Lin v1.0RC2 has not been released and hence is not available on the Downloads page. It can only be obtained through SVN. Comments, suggestions, complaints are welcome as always


----------



## Ecko (Mar 1, 2009)

Dude complaints 
Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*ever*
Ya definitely give suggestion if there's any


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 10, 2009)

For those of you who do not know about subversion, *this* post on my blog should explain stuff and also help you pull Mac4Lin v1.0 RC2 files from SVN.


----------



## anurag_bhd (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice work, Anirudh. Mac4lin looks good and the documentation has been very well written.

Do we have RPM packages for it around. In any case, it would be fun packaging and distributing mac4lin as rpms. Maybe I should talk about this to Team Granular.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 10, 2009)

Why not GIT ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 10, 2009)

@anurag
I'm clueless about RPM packaging. If you can do it, then go ahead. I'd be more than happy to give you all the support  The documentation is still raw. Needs quite some corrections and polishing.

@shashwat
Coz I do not know how to use GIT


----------



## anurag_bhd (Mar 11, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> @anurag
> I'm clueless about RPM packaging. If you can do it, then go ahead. I'd be more than happy to give you all the support  The documentation is still raw. Needs quite some corrections and polishing.



Anirudh,

I am currently in talks with my team on packaging mac4lin as rpm. And thanks for offering support for this purpose. I'll surely remember to bug you whenever I need help. 

More updates later.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 11, 2009)

^^^ Looking forward to it


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 13, 2009)

Mac4Lin SVN was down for sometime. Its up again now. I've restructured the whole package and updated some files. Kindly sync your copy again


----------



## srbharadwaj (Mar 16, 2009)

HELP!!!!

I used this theame for the first time..followed the instruction as given in the pdf...evrything worked perfectly but.....
1: the top panel is suddenly looking ugly with a white patch in the middle of the panel
2: when i right click on the panel only 2 options comes up 'help' and 'properties' other options like 'add panel' and all are gone....

HELP!!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 16, 2009)

Screenshots would definitely help!


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 17, 2009)

Extending to what Anurag has said, do we have .deb for your project?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 17, 2009)

A guy called Mahyuddin Susanto did package Mac4Lin debs. But I guess it was for v0.4. I hafn't heard from him yet. You may try searching for Mac4Lin v0.4 debs.

I'd asked for help from ppl who knew packaging since my knowledge about packaging is minimal; but hardly anyone turned up.


----------



## srbharadwaj (Mar 28, 2009)

srbharadwaj said:


> HELP!!!!
> 
> I used this theame for the first time..followed the instruction as given in the pdf...evrything worked perfectly but.....
> 1: the top panel is suddenly looking ugly with a white patch in the middle of the panel
> ...




Got it...  
I had ubuntu tweak installed
Ubunu Tweak --> Gnome --> 'Complete Lockdown of all panels' was ticked hence when i right click on any panel only two options were shown now i have unticked it hence i'am able to see all the option4s on right click


One more question 
After the mac4lin theme is installed has any1 tried to make the top panel transparent?
right click on top panel--> Properties--> background tab -->click on solid color , transparent

its not making the complete panel transparent...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 28, 2009)

^^^ Yes, it won't make the complete panel transparent as the widget backgrounds are hardcoded in gtkrc file.


----------



## srbharadwaj (Mar 28, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Yes, it won't make the complete panel transparent as the widget backgrounds are hardcoded in gtkrc file.



Thx for that quick reply buddy...
anyway this is my layout .... *a simple one*....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 29, 2009)

You could however try this trick for getting a translucent panel. Delete ~/.themes/<mac4lin theme in use>/gtk-2.0/Panel/panel-bg.png

Now right click on the Panel and apply this custom background: ~/.themes/<mac4lin theme in use>/gtk-2.0/Panel/panel-bg-trans.png

I tried making the translucent background as the default. Unfortunately, GTK doesn't like pixmaps with alpha set. Btw, from the screenshot it appears that you hafn't installed the Pidgin-AWN theme.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 14, 2009)

Do you use Mac4Lin? Do you like the Project? You can show your appreciation for the project by nominating it for the Sourceforge.net Community Awards 2009. Just click the nominate button below. Select an appropriate category (e.g Best Visual Design etc.), leave any comments if you wish and Submit the nomination.

*Mac4Lin
* 

*sourceforge.net/images/cca/cca_nominate.png

I thank everybody for their continued appreciation and suggestions. Your feedback is very important for the project development.


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2009)

Nominated


----------



## Gigacore (May 14, 2009)

Done!


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 15, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 15, 2009)

done.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 15, 2009)

Done


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 16, 2009)

Thank you guys


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 9, 2009)

I am very happy to announce that Mac4Lin is one of the finalists in teh Best Visual Design category.

I whole heartedly thank one and all for nominating Mac4Lin. I am optimistic about Mac4Lin being one of the winners


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 9, 2009)

Good news !


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 14, 2009)

I am happy to release Mac4Lin ver.1.0. I know it was long due. Was held up with my graduate school and work. Version 1.0 finally sees light!  

Changes:

* Fully supports GNOME 2.26 and backwards compatible 
* Improved support for GlobalMenu, support integrated in the default GTK theme
* Better native Xfce support
* Icon additions
* Statusbar is now fixed
* New progress bars
* New tabs
* Improved installation and uninstallation scripts
* Integrates well with Globus
* Finer UI refinements
* Metacity theme now supports different button sizes
* Firefox 3 themes are now updated
* Songbird plugins included
* Pidgin AWN 64bit plugin now included
* Fonts are now consolidated
* Transparent top panel
* GDM theme is now in-line with Mac OS X login window
* Cairo dock is the default recommended dock

Issues:

* Usplash is still buggy
* Thunderbird theme is still buggy
* GDM theme is not automatically set by the script

Screenshots:

1) Mac4Lin Desktop, NOTE:Apple logo is NOT bundled with Mac4Lin
*img194.imageshack.us/img194/4125/desktop1z.th.png

2) Mac4Lin Desktop with Firefox
*img194.imageshack.us/img194/9576/firefox1.th.png

3) Mac4Lin Login Window
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/5122/loginwindow1.th.png

4) Mac4Lin with Nautilus File Manager
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/7973/nautilus1.th.png

5) Mac4Lin with Rhythmbox
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/2024/rhythmbox1.th.png

6) Mac4Lin with Terminal
*img196.imageshack.us/img196/3985/terminal1.th.png

7) Mac4Lin on Xfce!
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/9921/xfce1.th.png

It is available for download at Mac4Lin Sourceforge.net Download page with immediate effect. Grab your copy now! As always, your feedback is very important. Do leave them at Sourceforge.net forums or my mailbox.

I am eagerly waiting for the Sourceforge.net Community Awards 2009.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 15, 2009)

Mac4Lin featured on _Lifehacker_ for the second time!


----------



## RCuber (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulations on making it to the finals.. fingers crossed  :-s.. 

now... how many parties do you owe me?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2009)

Charan said:


> Congratulations on making it to the finals.. fingers crossed  :-s..


Thank you 



Charan said:


> now... how many parties do you owe me?


Dude.. how is that you always remember the parties I owe you and forget those which you owe me??!!!


----------



## RCuber (Jun 16, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Dude.. how is that you always remember the parties I owe you and forget those which you owe me??!!!


What Parties?


----------



## din (Jun 16, 2009)

Hearty Congrats

For Mac4Lin being one of the finalists. We are all optimistic. 

And for the new version - Mac4Lin ver.1.0

Congrats again.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2009)

Charan said:


> What Parties?


So many parties are due that I've started forgetting!!!



din said:


> Hearty Congrats
> 
> For Mac4Lin being one of the finalists. We are all optimistic.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Din Sir


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 17, 2009)

Mac4Lin on "_The Inquirer_"

Some other mentions: 
1) _Lifehacker_
2) _Detector-Pro_
3) _FSDaily_
4) _Web Upd8_
5) _Aquasoft forums_

Thank you for all your support, folks


----------



## Ecko (Jun 18, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Mac4Lin on "_The Inquirer_"
> 
> Some other mentions:
> 1) _Lifehacker_
> ...


Also on Download Squad


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 20, 2009)

Ecko said:


> Also on Download Squad




Also figures in - *Gizmodo*: Our Favorite Lifehacker Posts of the Week


----------



## Ecko (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome Work Dude 
Congratz...!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 21, 2009)

Ecko said:


> Awesome Work Dude
> Congratz...!!!



Thank you


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm very happy to announce that Mac4Lin has been declared as one of the finalists at Sourceforge.net Community Awards 2009 in the Best Visual Design category. The final phase of voting began today and will run till July 20th 2009. Please vote for Mac4Lin, if you feel it deserves to be voted. To vote click on this image: 

*sf.net/awards/cca/badge_img.php?f=414

Optionally, you can also click on the first box in the right frame on my blog. You do not need to Sourceforge.net login id. All you need is a valid email id. Each vote is associated with an email id, which needs confirmation that you actually voted (you will get an email giving a confirmation link, so all you need to do is click it). The whole voting process takes just 3 clicks.

I urge patrons to vote for Mac4Lin if they feel it should win. Mac4Lin is completing with projects like Xbox Media Center (XBMC) etc. I once again thank everyone for their continued support, feedback and appreciation. Mac4Lin exists today because of you all  Do spread the word around about this.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 24, 2009)

Voted 


> *Best Visual Design NEW*
> 
> Also known as the “*Swimsuit Competition*,” this one’s for the open source project with the best user interface. Good visual design is open source’s new frontier, and the winner of this category excels by lookin’ sharp.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you 

Lol @ swimsuit


----------



## din (Jun 24, 2009)

Voted and sent email to my friends 

LOL, that Swimsuit Competition


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 24, 2009)

Voted....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you both  Mac4Lin is competing with some seriously big projects! Its a big thing to be a finalist among those!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 21, 2009)

Voting closed.. now when are the results coming up ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 21, 2009)

July 23rd.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2009)

PortableApps.com took it from you


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 25, 2009)

Charan said:


> PortableApps.com took it from you


Yes, I saw the results just now. I'm surprised!!!! I was expecting Xbox Media Center to take the lead.. but portableapps.com... that start menu like thing????!!! are you kidding me??!!!!!

I'd like to thank everyone for their support and votes  Being one in 85 out of 47,000 projects is a big achievement in itself for me


----------



## din (Jul 28, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for their support and votes  Being one in 85 out of 47,000 projects is a big achievement in itself for me



Thats really great. I didn't know that. I mean 85 out of 47,000.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy $****?! 85th out of about 50K ?!

It's a pretty big achievement dude. Congo


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Anon (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats. This is sure an achievement.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you 

----------------------------------------------

Mac4Lin 1.0 Documentation is now uploaded. It can be downloaded from here: *sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/files/mac4lin/ver.1.0/Mac4Lin_1.0.1_Documentation.pdf/download

It includes updated instructions to get that perfect Mac OS X look and also additional tweaks. I'd like to thank Hardin and Jeff for their contribution


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 7, 2009)

Mac4Lin featured in the current issue of ComputerWorld alongwith similar projects: Click here to read


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats. Mac4Lin rocks...!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 7, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Congrats. Mac4Lin rocks...!


Thank you, "S**** *** guys, I'm going home"   hehe....


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

"Na-na-na... You going thyaaan... me goin nyaaan. Sc*** u guys... I'ma goin home...."


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 18, 2009)

Mac4Lin is one of Lifehacker's Most Popular Linux Posts of 2009! It feels really good when you see your project figure on one of the Web's most popular tech websites! A big THANK YOU for all the support and appreciation  

The author writes:  "Mac4Lin Gives Linux Desktops the Complete Mac Look  It really, really does. If you don't mind the obvious break in your your free-as-in-speech fidelity, it's a pretty nice setup."   Full story: *lifehacker.com/5428052/most-popular-linux-posts-of-2009 (Mac4Lin is listed just above Jolicloud and Chrome OS)


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 18, 2009)

Great going Aniruddh, congrats.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you, Tarey


----------

